# I have a slash inside my tire >> Is this safe? What is your opinion?



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

So! I has a Bridgestone 225/40/18 RunFlat RE05(a?). When I got it from my friend, I noticed that it has a slash on the inside of the sidewall/inner barrel of the tire. It is not quite the sidewall but not quite the tread area. The outside of the tire is immaculate and as you can see, it has low treadwear. The slash is about 1.5 inches wide. Xtra large pics for easy viewing.

























+ Is this type of cut what causes bubbles? 
+ What causes this?
+ Is it repairable? Is repair neccesary?







Thanks gents.
Ian


----------



## snowaudi28 (Jun 5, 2008)

if any of the belts or cords are cut then it's junk! looks like a curb check gone bad!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (snowaudi28)*

So its terminal even though the cut is only a mm or two thick? It doesnt go through very far at all. Just checking.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (idwurks)*

If it is a run flat tire, I would personally run it.
But, that tire would normally be trash.


----------



## tyrantanic (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: I have a slash inside my tire >> Is this safe? What is your opinion? (idwurks)*

I was told by my tire guy that ANYTHING on the sidewall area is a no go. I had a tiny hole in the side, he said they couldn't patch it, needed a new tire. I wouldn't risk it, you know how the firestone thing went with "good" tires. Save yourself the hassle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: I have a slash inside my tire >> Is this safe? What is your opinion? (idwurks)*

That's a blowout in the making. Trash it !


----------

